# Worst Cuban Cigar Ever?



## Munt (Jul 21, 2006)

Just wanted to know what was the worst Cuban Cigar you ever smoked? I have only smoked about 5 different brands of Cubans so far but I can honestly say that the Guantanamera line I've smoked were the worst by far. Perhaps there will be others but to date, this is the one.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

I once had a Trinida Reyes that was way off. Actually had a greenish looking wrapper. Not sure went went wrong but I had the horrid taste in my mouth for days. How something so good can go so wrong, I have no idea. 

I have also had some bad Los Statos and a Jose Peidra that was pretty bad.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

had a quintero that made hurl, or maybe it was the beer, onion martinis and rye whiskey?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

The worst single cuban I have ever tried to smoke was a Jose Peidra. It was just that one and the other Jose Peidras I have tried have been decent.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

Two words... "peso cigar". These are the ones the locals smoke... a bundle of 20 will run you $2. Some are OK yard 'gars, others smoke like horse hair in a banana leaf.


----------



## duhman (Dec 3, 2007)

I've never had one where the taste botheredmuch me but some of the worst rolled, poorest smoking cigars I've ever smoked were cuban.


----------



## Bear (Sep 22, 2007)

duhman said:


> I've never had one where the taste botheredmuch me but some of the worst rolled, poorest smoking cigars I've ever smoked were cuban.


Hmm... ever had an Italian cheroot? They look as good as they smoke (but then again, we are in the Cuban lounge!)


----------



## Vancehu (Nov 23, 2008)

Andyman said:


> I once had a Trinida Reyes that was way off. Actually had a greenish looking wrapper. Not sure went went wrong but I had the horrid taste in my mouth for days. How something so good can go so wrong, I have no idea.
> 
> I have also had some bad Los Statos and a Jose Peidra that was pretty bad.


That doesn't sound right. Maybe a fake?

Guantanamera is a horrible cigar, but they had to roll some thing cheap for the Eastern European block.

The bad Cuban cigars are the plugged cigars, doesn't matter what brand it is.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

Munt said:


> Just wanted to know what was the worst Cuban Cigar you ever smoked? I have only smoked about 5 different brands of Cubans so far but I can honestly say that the Guantanamera line I've smoked were the worst by far. Perhaps there will be others but to date, this is the one.


Agreed, In fact most NC's are better IMHO.

T


----------



## Gromulin (Oct 24, 2008)

A JLP Crema that looked, and tasted, like a cat turd.

Or at least what I assume a cat turd, at 65% RH, on fire, would taste like.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Los Statos..I tossed mine after a couple of puffs.
Tom


----------



## Codename47 (Aug 6, 2007)

Guantanamera Crystales :hn


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Vegueros.

Tastes like a fresh cut lawn that pierces the tongue so deep that brushing and mouthwash can't kill the aftertaste...


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

WOW, this was easy.................


All of them.


----------



## CigarmanTim (Apr 5, 2008)

Quintero


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

It was from a reputable vendor and I had two that looked the same.. Somewhere in one of my humi's lies the other. In my next order they replaced them, and all was good. I love the Reyes!!!


Vancehu said:


> That doesn't sound right. Maybe a fake?
> 
> Guantanamera is a horrible cigar, but they had to roll some thing cheap for the Eastern European block.
> 
> The bad Cuban cigars are the plugged cigars, doesn't matter what brand it is.


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

RyJ #1's given them numerous chances over the years and I can't stand those turds, I've got a box left, that's starting to bloom, they will be given away at the office Christmas party this year.


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

TripleF said:


> WOW, this was easy.................
> 
> All of them.


really.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

TripleF said:


> WOW, this was easy.................
> 
> All of them.


That's the wrongest thing ever...:bn


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

Anything with the H2000 wrapper. I got some decent flavor, but that wrapper really screwed the pooch for a few cigars.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't mind Quintero and JLP they have there place in the Cuban cigar world.

But sorry Guantanamera are not allowed to be considered cigars. They are for those drunk guys at the gas station that want to look cool smoking a big cigar and don't want to spend over $ 1.00 to do it.

Sadly I have not made up my mind having only smoked one but I did not care for the BBF but I have another 4 to smoke before I am finalize my opion.


----------



## LiveDog (Oct 20, 2008)

Guantanamera. By far. The worst. I got a sample box as a gift, thanks for nothing.

I got two bundles of Jose L. Peidra's (Conservas) from Cuba and I think they are great. Only a few had filler problems, inconsistancy. Other than that $26.99 for a bundle is awesome! I love JLP.

I smoked a fake Cohiba Esplendido a couple days ago, the last 1/4 was AWFUL, bu for a fake not too bad.

In conclusion, Guantanamera should not be aloud to make cigars.


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

A fake PSD4 or a bad tasting Hoyo des Dieux. The other hoyo's on that box were fine just something about one of them that was horrible. Coulda been me I guess, but I don't think so.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

K Baz said:


> I don't mind Quintero and JLP they have there place in the Cuban cigar world.
> 
> But sorry Guantanamera are not allowed to be considered cigars. They are for those drunk guys at the gas station that want to look cool smoking a big cigar and don't want to spend over $ 1.00 to do it.
> 
> Sadly I have not made up my mind having only smoked one but I did not care for the BBF but I have another 4 to smoke before I am finalize my opion.


Really, BBF worse cigar ever, Really?? I am amazed to see one of the best cigars in this thread. It just goes to show taste is personal and subjective.

T


----------



## ToranoFan (Sep 30, 2005)

how dare anyone knock quintero, he aint heavy he';s my brother...


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

partagaspete said:


> Really, BBF worse cigar ever, Really?? I am amazed to see one of the best cigars in this thread. It just goes to show taste is personal and subjective.
> 
> T


It's true I have smoked two todate so I have not given up on it. It may have been my expectations I have heard so much about the BBF maybe I was expecting more from it. However I did smoke it fully but moved on to a siglo IV which I felt was amazing now it may have been coming off the bad experience of the BBF but wow.

Long story short BBF is in the bottoms till I can smoke the last 3 - hopefully they can change my mind.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

K Baz said:


> It's true I have smoked two todate so I have not given up on it. It may have been my expectations I have heard so much about the BBF maybe I was expecting more from it. However I did smoke it fully but moved on to a siglo IV which I felt was amazing now it may have been coming off the bad experience of the BBF but wow.
> 
> Long story short BBF is in the bottoms till I can smoke the last 3 - hopefully they can change my mind.


You won't like 'em. You might as well just give 'em to me


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Snake Hips said:


> You won't like 'em. You might as well just give 'em to me


Tell you what if I smoke another one and its still not to my liking I will give up at 3 and send you the balance of what I have. Better you enjoy them then I smoke them out of spite.


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

05-07 production of H. Upmann Magnum 46...extremely bland with no profile whatsoever.


----------



## audio1der (Mar 8, 2006)

I've never had a "bad" Cuban cigar- just a few that were sleeping, or not to my personal taste.
Come to think of it, I've had very few bad cigars at all.
I guess it pays not to smoke crappy cigars (life is too short!)


----------



## piperman (Sep 8, 2005)

ComicBookFreak said:


> A fake PSD4 or a bad tasting Hoyo des Dieux. The other hoyo's on that box were fine just something about one of them that was horrible. Coulda been me I guess, but I don't think so.


Scared me on the PSD4.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

K Baz said:


> It's true I have smoked two todate so I have not given up on it. It may have been my expectations I have heard so much about the BBF maybe I was expecting more from it. However I did smoke it fully but moved on to a siglo IV which I felt was amazing now it may have been coming off the bad experience of the BBF but wow.
> 
> Long story short BBF is in the bottoms till I can smoke the last 3 - hopefully they can change my mind.


Well I see you are in Regina so here is the deal. I will send you one if that is what I order this Friday. That is the day I committed myself to making a choice between a box of 07 BBF or some Monte especiale #1 with a box code of CSU VC-2. But I do not know what that is? If I get the BBF's I'll send you one so you can have your third.

T


----------

